# dye subbing a TRUE BLACK



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

I am using the Ricoh 3300, photoshop cs5 and the profile from conde.

all my printing come out great with colors and the black is just OK...

it's not super dark, but more of a faded black...
any thoughts on getting a true black?

longer pressing time?

I find this on the iphone inserts mostly (metal).


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

I have read on this forum that not all colors release from the transfer sheet at the same time and that Black is the last color to release. If that is true then more time might help. Maybe someone with direct knowledge can weigh in


----------



## Malpeque (Dec 21, 2011)

Take your colour pick tool & make sure your RGB is 000,


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Is it our metal? What about other substrates?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

When my black is not black I find that if I go back and check the colors that the black is CMYK instead of RGB and set for 0,0,0. 

I just did some softball shirts. My front logo is nice and black, the back has nice black and the sleeve logo is nice and black EXCEPT one part were the black was set for CMYK instead of RGB 000 and pressed a green.

Good luck


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

My color pick tool is set to RGB 000000
Are you saying it should be CMYK all zeros?
And yes David, it's on the metal phone inserts.
It's a grainy blackish color instead of black black.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Is it our metal? What about other substrates?
What program? What version?


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

it seems to work fine on other substrates, bag tags and such 
photoshop cs5 is my program if that's what you're asking. 
I've pressed the same design 10 times and it just doesn't come out black black.
I've tried more pressure, more time, less time, less pressure, i'm just trying everything I can think of.


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

and all my other colors, blue, pink, yellow come out amazing!


----------



## maryellen1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have trouble with the RGB 000, What I have used is what was told to me about business cards...Use CMYK at 60, 40, 40, and 100. That comes out a more true black. I know it is not the same as sublimation, but it seems to work better for my color profile. Good Luck


----------

